# Spanish fire fighters in Haiti



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Good to see how international help makes a difference, however small that help may be...

Picture Gallery Pop-Up


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Good to see how international help makes a difference, however small that help may be...
> 
> Picture Gallery Pop-Up


What lovely, heart warming pictures. 

I wish they'd pull the troops out of Afghanistan and send em to where they're needed so desperately - or is that a politically incorrect thing to say???

Jo xxx


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

jojo said:


> What lovely, heart warming pictures.
> 
> I wish they'd pull the troops out of Afghanistan and send em to where they're needed so desperately - or is that a politically incorrect thing to say???
> 
> Jo xxx


Just to maintain a balance the US has already put in 10500 troops plus an aircraft carrier which offers incredible medical facilities and desperately needed helicopters, and more on its way. 

But to hand a child to greatly relieved parents must be a rewarding task. (Don't want to make light but I also note Russian and Brit firefighters doing rescues - was there an international firefighters conference taking place???)

But I guess we must remember for every smiley picture there are thousands of others not for our consumption.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Just to maintain a balance the US has already put in 10500 troops plus an aircraft carrier which offers incredible medical facilities and desperately needed helicopters, and more on its way.
> 
> But to hand a child to greatly relieved parents must be a rewarding task. (Don't want to make light but I also note Russian and Brit firefighters doing rescues - was there an international firefighters conference taking place???)
> 
> But I guess we must remember for every smiley picture there are thousands of others not for our consumption.


Perhaps we should be asking ourselves why other countries weren't helping more _*before*_ all this? Many figures have been bandied around in the last few days, but one that has stuck in my mind is that 85% of Hatians live below the poverty line.

*85% !!* 

And what were doing??!! Ignoring it and hoping it would go away??!!
The US and others would be a lot more interested in the plight of the Haitian people if there was oil to be found in the region...

Of course there are people who are making huge sacrifices to help these people from all over the world. I just posted this about the Spanish firefighters as I live in Spain...

I just wanted to post this positive piece of news about finding the little boy as everything else it so negative.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

It is good to hear something positive. We're still waiting to hear about my husbands step mother who is Haitian living in the USA and had gone back there a visit over Christmas and New Year. 

There has been loads of aid to Haiti in the past but unfortunately when there are several corrupt governments it's hard to donate money when you know it won't get to the people who need it. 

My husband is the expert on Haiti since his Dad (Irish) has lived there for many years.....

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> It is good to hear something positive. We're still waiting to hear about my husbands step mother who is Haitian living in the USA and had gone back there a visit over Christmas and New Year.
> 
> There has been loads of aid to Haiti in the past but unfortunately when there are several corrupt governments it's hard to donate money when you know it won't get to the people who need it.
> 
> ...


Waiting to hear news in a situation like this - well, I can't begin to imagine what it must be like...

It's interesting to hear that Haiti received aid in the past, but that it was ill used. I know that the Red Cross and UN had permanent offices there, but it must have been an uphill struggle. I have helped out at PLAN sometimes, which is an organisation that helps support communities in difficulties by sponsoring children, and I saw an interview with the director on TVE1 yesterday saying that they are still there in Haiti and will continue their work. 
Emergencies
Plan Spain — Plan España

Also on the programme several people spoke about how aid in these situations often doesn't really help. Hopefully the "developed" countries will help Haiti get on the right track this time and come up with sustainable long term programmes that will make things work...


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Waiting to hear news in a situation like this - well, I can't begin to imagine what it must be like...


We aren't close but we feel for her daughters. We want to know if they've heard from her yet but we don't want to hound them.... 
My father-in-law was meant to be flying out that day to join his wife in Haiti.... 
It must be really tough on him. 

Our Rotary club will be discussing ways in which we can help since Rotary can offer assistance to other groups out there such as shelter boxes, water filters etc.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Just a quick update - my husband's stepmother is okay and trying to get back to the USA. Apparently the worst thing where she is is the smell! I would have thought there were worse things to cope with there......


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> Just a quick update - my husband's stepmother is okay and trying to get back to the USA. Apparently the worst thing where she is is the smell! I would have thought there were worse things to cope with there......


Depends what is causing the smell now, kaz101 and one can only imagine - lets hope that they are able to get the aid workers really moving in there without too many further problems before disease sets in. Really glad to hear your OH's stepmum is okay and hopefully on her way.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Depends what is causing the smell now


 
I had the same thought...

Hope the news from Haiti gets better a time goes on.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes, I saw on the news that the intense heat is a major concern and those involved in the rescue were praying for rainfall so that water could drip down through the rubble and give those trapped perhaps a little more survival time. Desperately sad.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Most countries in the world have received aid, unfortunately a large proportion of it is stolen by those in power. This will give you a rundown on the corruption in Haiti.

The Duvaliers killer file


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Most countries in the world have received aid, unfortunately a large proportion of it is stolen by those in power. This will give you a rundown on the corruption in Haiti.
> 
> The Duvaliers killer file


Thanks - will read it soon, although I'm not too sure about a website devoted to Killers and Heros...


----------

